# Dooly co small lease



## T DAWG (Apr 23, 2005)

125 acres.
Thick woods - planted pines and harwoods. Located near Dooling. Stands and food plots already in place. Camp site included. Several bucks scoring more that 140 B & C have been taken on this land.
$3,000 firm. (Max. group - 3 hunters)
Serious inquires only, please.
For consideration call,
Michael 404 317-5453
Terry 770 289-3345


----------



## chuckfaulkner (Jan 18, 2009)

Wanting to know if lease is still avail. My Dad and I are looking for something just like that. Will we be the only people hunting this tract or do you and your family hunt it to.


----------



## saleen281 (Jan 18, 2009)

is this still available, please email me pictures if available and more info.  2 hunters  nathann@tds.net


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Jan 18, 2009)

This original post is almost 4 years old. Pretty sure its not available.


Sorry meant to say that its most likely not available.


----------



## dpcmcghee (Jan 19, 2009)

i am very interested for myself ,brother and 77 year old dad please reply we would like to come by and take a look at the property thank you


----------

